# reynauds



## cyberknight (21 Apr 2019)

Just started meds for this as its gotten to a stage where its getting silly,
Hands turning white when its sunny just pushing daughter on a thing at the park and coming home from work even with what used to suffice mid winter my hands have suffered so i bit the bullet and saw the doc , to early to tell as its been unseasonably warm but i hope it works .


----------



## roadrash (21 Apr 2019)

good luck with the meds


----------



## tom73 (21 Apr 2019)

good luck reynauds is painful and no fun for sure.


----------



## Domus (21 Apr 2019)

How old are you?
I suffered as a teen then grew out of it. My eldest daughter also suffered as a teen but again grew out of it.

A friend in my walking club had it bad, summer walks in the hills he was in shorts and tee shirt but two pairs of gloves. He sadly passed away last year with an unrelated condition.
I hope it passes for you.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Apr 2019)

Domus said:


> How old are you?
> I suffered as a teen then grew out of it. My eldest daughter also suffered as a teen but again grew out of it.
> 
> A friend in my walking club had it bad, summer walks in the hills he was in shorts and tee shirt but two pairs of gloves. He sadly passed away last year with an unrelated condition.
> I hope it passes for you.


51
its definitely getting worse as i get older, i didnt go to fingerless gloves yesterday till midday and even then the tips looked a bit white .


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2019)

That sounds pretty bad. I used to get it a lot but not so much now. I used to use a charcoal handwarmer an awful lot when I did suffer more.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Relags-poc...67&hvtargid=pla-420367941550&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Prometheus (26 Apr 2019)

Will you stop having my diseases.

Got the onset of frostbite in both hands
while on the bike some years ago, that's
on the 14 July 2008 on a welsh mountain.
A weather bomb came in unexpected.
The moral of the story is don’t leave home
without gloves.
Running on the spot and hands under my armpits
saved one, but my left hand never been the same since.
Goes cold quick if temp on the low side.
The same as Bear Grills, but he was careless he’s got it in
both hands.

I tend to wear one glove so been accused of doing a
Michael Jackson impression, which did not go down to well.
Must learn Moonwalk just in case it happens again.

Best advice is keep calm and carry on.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Apr 2019)

Hands went white driving the car today


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2019)

Prometheus said:


> Got the onset of frostbite in both hands
> while on the bike some years ago, that's
> on the 14 July 2008 on a welsh mountain.
> A weather bomb came in unexpected.
> ...


You '_Did a Badger_'!


----------



## annedonnelly (26 Apr 2019)

Mine seems to be better since I started doing more exercise.

I do make a big effort to keep my hands warm and also my wrists. I invested in some expensive wrist warmers this winter so my wrists and most of my hands stayed covered even when I took gloves off.

It's not just a winter thing though. Even on a hot day walking into an air-conditioned building can set mine off. 

I found that very textured handlebar grips made it worse so I'm careful to use fairly smooth ones. 

Good luck with the meds.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2019)

I have had it all my life (72 now) but didnt know what was wrong till my daughter was diagnosed. Mine is my fingers, hers are her feet.
Weird but I can have very cold days when its no problem or cool days when my fingers go white and lose feeling.
To my knowledge the experts have no solution but I hope I am wrong.


----------



## cyberknight (5 May 2019)

well tablets seem to be having no effect


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2019)

That's no good. My sister and sister-in-law suffer from it.


----------



## vickster (5 May 2019)

cyberknight said:


> well tablets seem to be having no effect


Go back to the doctor


----------



## cyberknight (5 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Go back to the doctor


I intend too, the doc i saw, not the one im assigned too according to mrs ck is a bit useless.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Mar 2021)

Thread resurrection
local facefluff page has someone advertising how they can help with reynauds in your feet, the person is a foot health practitioner which as far as i can work out means they cut your toenails and look after your bunions .I have asked how they can help as i fpr one am sceptical


----------



## Fat Lars (12 Nov 2021)

Just been out in the car and the tips of all the fingers on one hand have turned white and gone numb plus three on the other hand. I found this thread and it would seem that i may have Reynaud's Disease. The thing is its not that cold out there. Does this mean i have to wear gloves all the time? For thoses sufferers out there how do you guys deal with it?


----------



## cyberknight (13 Nov 2021)

I wear full finger gloves when cycling unless its over 20 c as even windchill can set mine off , holding the steering wheel this time of year can even make my fingers go white .


----------



## Fat Lars (13 Nov 2021)

cyberknight said:


> I wear full finger gloves when cycling unless its over 20 c as even windchill can set mine off , holding the steering wheel this time of year can even make my fingers go white .


I feel the cold, same as everyone else does. However recently my hands have felt cold indoors, even though the temperature is 23 degrees. I've found myself shoving my hands inside my clothes under my armpits to get warm. This morning I've been out and about walking and no gloves, with no problems at all. Weird or what? So there is no consistency here. 
It would seem that contributory factors are stress or too much caffeine or tea. I dont't think it's stress but probably coffee could be a cause. Ive been experimenting with a new coffee grinder's grain size to get the taste of my espresso more to my liking which requires a lot of tasting and drinking. Now its sorted I'll be back to my 3 cups a day routine.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Nov 2021)

I too get reynauds in my hands and occasionally my feet. I can't put it down to the cold as it occurs mid summer as often as it does in the winter, and i don't consider myself anxious or stressed either (the other cited causes). It's very random and somewhat annoying but i think it's just one of those things we have to learn to live with. I'm actually glad when the pins and needles come as that means normal feeling with soon return


----------



## cyberknight (13 Nov 2021)

Fat Lars said:


> I feel the cold, same as everyone else does. However recently my hands have felt cold indoors, even though the temperature is 23 degrees. I've found myself shoving my hands inside my clothes under my armpits to get warm. This morning I've been out and about walking and no gloves, with no problems at all. Weird or what? So there is no consistency here.
> It would seem that contributory factors are stress or too much caffeine or tea. I dont't think it's stress but probably coffee could be a cause. Ive been experimenting with a new coffee grinder's grain size to get the taste of my espresso more to my liking which requires a lot of tasting and drinking. Now its sorted I'll be back to my 3 cups a day routine.


mine get cold inside , heck they can go white just getting a milk bottle out of the fridge and i dare not go out for any period of time this year gloveless


----------



## Fat Lars (15 Nov 2021)

I have ordered some Nitric Oxide supplements online which should arrive tomorrow. They are supposed to aid circulation. I'll see if they make any difference.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Nov 2021)

Anyone tried heated gloves?


----------



## Gillstay (24 Nov 2021)

Best thing I found on cold days was a heavy wool sweater with long sleeve so there was no heat loss before it reached my hands.
Another chainsaw user found that stopping smoking helped him. Shaking hands with him in his thirties was like shaking hands with a dead man.


----------



## Venod (24 Nov 2021)

I have suffered with Raynauds for a long time, I put up with it wrapping up well and avoiding very cold day rides, but early 2020 it seemed to be getting worse, the fingers and hands have always been a problem but the toes and feet are getting worse, I sought medical advice and was prescribed Tensipene, just one a day, they are Nifedipine based which is used to treat high blood pressure, they don't suit everybody but I seem to have got used to them, when I first started I felt they made me feel dizzy so stopped, but the Raynauds was annoying me so I gave them a second go, I still get the white fingers occasionally but they defiantly help, I have cycled without gloves in temperatures that would have seen my fingers white previously, they aren't a cure but do make a difference.

https://www.nhs.uk/medicines/nifedipine/

https://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/product/10/smpc#gref


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Nov 2021)

OK I've done some research and thought I might share it with you. This may not apply to you and I'm not saying you should do this or that or stop any medication you might be taking etc. etc.
The thing is that it's not a disease. Its the autonomic nervous system (three parts) not functioning properly. The sympathetic system is one part and that deals with flight and fight reacting to stress, ncreasing HR, blood pressure, raised cortisol, clotting agents and inflammation. That works in opposition to the parasympathetic system which deals with long term stuff such as immune sytsem, digestion, healing and DNA repair. As one goes up the other goes down and v.v. With Raynauds the sympathetic and the parasympathetic are out of balance with each other. The whiteness and cold is the result of extreme constriction of the blood vessels in the outer extremities of the body, i.e.hands and feet.

It would seem that chronic stress is the major cause as is the case with many diseases. I believe that understanding this is the first step in dealing with it and then to reverse the condition by taking steps to get the body adapted to relaxing maybe even doing some meditation. In the short term if you start feeling cold which is a precursor to the condition, then it might help to put extra layers of clothing on.

When my hands went white in the car I was dropping off a return to Amazon to a collection point using a new system for the first time and I was unsure where to go and lookng back I was stressed for sure.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

Fat Lars said:


> OK I've done some research and thought I might share it with you. This may not apply to you and I'm not saying you should do this or that or stop any medication you might be taking etc. etc.
> The thing is that it's not a disease. Its the autonomic nervous system (three parts) not functioning properly. The sympathetic system is one part and that deals with flight and fight reacting to stress, ncreasing HR, blood pressure, raised cortisol, clotting agents and inflammation. That works in opposition to the parasympathetic system which deals with long term stuff such as immune sytsem, digestion, healing and DNA repair. As one goes up the other goes down and v.v. With Raynauds the sympathetic and the parasympathetic are out of balance with each other. The whiteness and cold is the result of extreme constriction of the blood vessels in the outer extremities of the body, i.e.hands and feet.
> 
> It would seem that chronic stress is the major cause as is the case with many diseases. I believe that understanding this is the first step in dealing with it and then to reverse the condition by taking steps to get the body adapted to relaxing maybe even doing some meditation. In the short term if you start feeling cold which is a precursor to the condition, then it might help to put extra layers of clothing on.
> ...


I read (*HERE*) that there are 2 broad categories. Primary Raynaud's may be due to stress (among other things). The secondary type may be caused by more serious underlying medical conditions.


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2021)

My Reynauds was induced by my chemotherapy but touch wood two years later although my toes get cold they don't loose feeling and corns on them have finally healed and all but one of my toenails is the colour it should be. In the hands it's just the tips of the fingers that go cold, white and numb.


----------

